# Slavko Vranes



## AndOneZ17 (Apr 13, 2003)

This guy has to be the worst player ever drafted in the history of the nba. He is the biggest stiff I seen. He makes Shawn Bradely look like a PG. In his recent summer league game he played 9 minutes, 4 fouls and 5 to's. He did surprisingly score 5 point though. But any fan in New York that is getting hyped up for him stupid


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Vranes had 5 points, 2 blocks, 1 rebound, 0 turnovers, 4 fouls, 3-3 free throw shooting in 9 minutes.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

thats not bad considering its a completely different style of defense in the nba, and hes only 265 at 7-7 and has only been playing basketball for 3 or 4 years


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

He's 7-5 or more depending on which report you believe and has a ton of potential. Its not a bad pick when you have three in a draft and already got a couple of lottery rated guys in Sweetney and Lampe. I think the thinking behind this pick was that when you've already taken a couple of potential all-stars, you can take a chance on an unknown and still come away with a great draft.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AndOneZ17</b>!
> This guy has to be the worst player ever drafted in the history of the nba. He is the biggest stiff I seen. He makes Shawn Bradely look like a PG. In his recent summer league game he played 9 minutes, 4 fouls and 5 to's. He did surprisingly score 5 point though. But any fan in New York that is getting hyped up for him stupid


He was drafted purely because of his size. All the scouts knew he had precious little in the way of talent, but any guy 7'6 is worth a gambel. Apparently. 

I agree that any Knicks fan putting all their hope in him is a fool. No guy that tall has yet done anything of note in the NBA (Yao Ming pending). No-one should be expecting more than 2PPG and 3RPG from this guy for another 2 years.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Shawn Bradley has not done anything notable...but he would be a DAMN GOOD 2nd round pick.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

*AndOneZ17:* 



> This guy has to be the worst player ever drafted in the history of the nba. He is the biggest stiff I seen. He makes Shawn Bradely look like a PG. In his recent summer league game he played 9 minutes, 4 fouls and 5 to's. He did surprisingly score 5 point though. But any fan in New York that is getting hyped up for him stupid


 :yes:

At 7-5, playing against a guy 6-10, you can stand under the basket and catch a lob pass.

I agree with your assessment. I don't think he will ever get a minute in an NBA regular season game.

Anyone rememeber Schintzius? He was 7-3, I think, but still a better player than Slavco is gonna be. To compare Slavco to Shawn Bradley is pathetic. Bradley may have been a big disappointment, but he is still a usable NBA player with a long career. Vranes will soon be a footnote in the list of wasted Knicks draft picks.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> Vranes will soon be a footnote in the list of wasted Knicks draft picks.


Agreed but I seriously wouldn't expect much from a 39th pick. To say the pick was wasted is a bit harsh. James Lang and Zaza Pachulia are the only other big men picked later who could turn out better.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed but I seriously wouldn't expect much from a 39th pick. To say the pick was wasted is a bit harsh. James Lang and Zaza Pachulia are the only other big men picked later who could turn out better.


Malik Badiane anyone? And Lang, Zaza and Badiane WILL be better than Vranes. I'll say it again. It was a total waste of a pick.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> Shawn Bradley has not done anything notable...but he would be a DAMN GOOD 2nd round pick.



um, i think you mean 2nd OVERALL pick?? As in the second player taken in the 1993 draft right after Webber.

http://www.nbadraft.net/1993.htm


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not what he meant. He is comparing Bradley and Vranes, saying Bradley would be a steal in the 2nd round. Thats hard to disagree with.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

oops, your right, my mistake/apologies.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

NO wonder its so hard to find a guy like Yao Ming and why GMs drool over some1 so unproven. its hard enuff to find some1 with that height, but with the athletic ability and basketball sense. Dang!


----------

